# UK Election May 2015



## Mindlight (Jan 4, 2015)

Seems the electioneering is about to begin. UKIP are threatening the old 3 party system in the South and the SNP look set to decimate Labour in the North. For the first time in a long time the result appears wide open and it is unclear who will win. It may well be local tactical voting that determines the final result

1) Who do you want to win and why?

2) If no party has a majority what combination of parties would you favour and why?

3) What is the main issue in this coming election - how does that impact your voting preference?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 4, 2015)

Mindlight said:


> Seems the electioneering is about to begin. UKIP are threatening the old 3 party system in the South and the SNP look set to decimate Labour in the North. For the first time in a long time the result appears wide open and it is unclear who will win. It may well be local tactical voting that determines the final result
> 
> 1) Who do you want to win and why?
> 
> ...


ask someone from the UK.......we have at least 2 i know of....


----------



## jwoodie (Jan 4, 2015)

How long will they ignore the Muslim elephant in London?  Or have they given up?


----------



## Swagger (Jan 4, 2015)

1. UKIP.

2. None. I don't trust Labour, the Lib Dems or our so-called Conservative Party.

3. Immigration.


----------



## Toro (Jan 4, 2015)

1.  Conservatives

2.  Conservatives / LibDems

3.  Economy


----------



## Swagger (Jan 4, 2015)

Toro said:


> 1.  Conservatives
> 
> 2.  Conservatives / LibDems
> 
> 3.  Economy



1. The British Conservative Party are a bunch of spineless clowns who refuse to hold a referendum on withdrawing from the European Union. 

2. Both would sell Britain down the river in a heartbeat. 

3. Wrong. The chief concern among voters is immigration.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 4, 2015)

UK out of EU.

Whichever party seems most committed to that is likely to score big but not enough to form a government without joining with the party whose "UK out" platform seems second-most believable.

No, I'm not a UK citizen - just spend a lot of time there.

Press would have you think "UK out" is code for anti-immigration.  Some of it is but most is over having to shift to metrics, regulations on stuff like the allowable size of apples.  Everyday little bits of sand in the shoes.


----------



## Toro (Jan 4, 2015)

Swagger said:


> 3. Wrong. The chief concern among voters is immigration.



Good point.

The economy has gotten much better under the Tories.

And that's why they'll be re-elected with a slim majority.


----------



## Swagger (Jan 4, 2015)

Toro said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Wrong. The chief concern among voters is immigration.
> ...



In all honesty, it wouldn't surprise me if the Tories were voted back in. But time has begun to tick on the so-called Conservative Party now that their grassroots supporters have seen them for what they are; and now have an alternative that is openly and fiercely hostile towards the European Union: UKIP.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 4, 2015)

Swagger said:


> In all honesty, it wouldn't surprise me if the Tories were voted back in. But time has begun to tick on the so-called Conservative Party now that their grassroots supporters have seen them for what they are; and now have an alternative that is openly and fiercely hostile towards the European Union: UKIP.



Cameron was quoted earlier today as saying he would not rule out a coalition with UKIP.  I do not believe for a minute that Conservatives can get enough votes to form a government unaided.

As to Scotland, they have unleashed a drive for English Independence - something they will likely come to regret.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 4, 2015)

Toro said:


> 1.  Conservatives
> 
> 2.  Conservatives / LibDems
> 
> 3.  Economy



I second that. I would like to see David Cameron continue as the PM of UK. I am not sure if UK has term limit like US has. Cameron is doing a great job. He has lowered unemployment rate. He has cracked down on anti social elements that were destroying the social fabric of UK. The list of good things him and his cabinet has done is long. I hope people of UK will not get paranoid and end up electing some crazy people into power.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 4, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> I hope people of UK will not get paranoid and end up electing some crazy people into power.



Not much worry.  Labour is not likely to dump Milliband so they have no real shot.  But beware his brother......


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 4, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > I hope people of UK will not get paranoid and end up electing some crazy people into power.
> ...



I am hearing David Miliband  still has support of quite a few MPs so he may come back to Labor. 

On a separate note: 
I think only thing that is hurting David Cameron is his inability to pull out of EU. It seems like people in UK are fed up with EU and he should respect that.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 4, 2015)

David would have to give up his cushy job in America.

Not      bloody      likely.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 4, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> David would have to give up his cushy job in America.
> 
> Not      bloody      likely.



I think UK people should keep the way things are. The current administration is pretty ballsy.


----------



## Mindlight (Jan 5, 2015)

Swagger said:


> 1. The British Conservative Party are a bunch of spineless clowns who refuse to hold a referendum on withdrawing from the European Union.
> 
> 2. Both would sell Britain down the river in a heartbeat.
> 
> 3. Wrong. The chief concern among voters is immigration.



Not sure if that is true about the referendum

http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2013/jan/22/eu-referendum-2017-david-Cameron

The chief concern amongst voters in South east England and London may well be immigration as that is where the immigrants mainly are. However that is not the case in Scotland or the South west for instance


----------



## Mindlight (Jan 5, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> How long will they ignore the Muslim elephant in London?  Or have they given up?



Can you clarify what you mean by that as I can think of several possible interpretations


----------



## Mindlight (Jan 5, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> UK out of EU.
> 
> Whichever party seems most committed to that is likely to score big but not enough to form a government without joining with the party whose "UK out" platform seems second-most believable.
> 
> ...



The polling on EU membership seems quite divided at the moment with a slight edge for those saying they wish to stay.

BBC News - UK split on EU membership - BBC poll

A Tory - UKIP arrangement would be the most sceptical about Europe.

Deeper than immigration IMHO is a complete distrust of the current political elite in the UK and an association of their mistakes with Europe and the wider European political elite. It seems to me that voters are genuinely angry in the UK. But the anger is on many issues. Some will never forgive the passing of the gay marriage laws and those that voted for that, some think that all MPs cheat on their expenses, some want an independent Scotland.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jan 5, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  Conservatives
> ...


Rubbish its the economy stupid.


----------



## Mindlight (Jan 5, 2015)

Toro said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Wrong. The chief concern among voters is immigration.
> ...



The economy is usually the main issue and Labour were clearly a shambles last time. The voters do not really want a Labour Administration cause they wrecked the economy last time.

UKIP policy of withdrawing from Europe would most likely be very expensive in the short term. I am not saying in the long term it would not work out but there are some large transition costs. I am not sure the voters understand these costs.

EU Freedom of movement has brought massive benefits to the British economy.

http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/9172b1f4-455d-11e3-b98b-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3NwOfo07A

The rebalancing of the economy from the public to the private sector by the Tories has been a necessary and healthy process. But the deficit has yet to be eliminated.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jan 11, 2015)

Mindlight said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is about the  forthcoming election, it probably is patently obvious to you that the majority of the British voters are not interested in fundamentalist christian drivel, in fact very few of the have any form of interest in religion at all. So start a separate thread re the drivel and I would be happy to partake.
> ...


Its the ECONOMY stupid


----------



## Mindlight (Jan 12, 2015)

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindlight said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



Normally yes but this time even with the British economy riding high the Tories are not significantly ahead in the polls. They have the right economic policies and Labour was a disaster last time. The rise of UKIP requires a more intelligent explanation. There is a deep dissatisfaction with the political elite in Westminster and Brussels and unsustainably high levels of immigration is also regarded as an issue. The BBC has been obsessed this weekend with the Charlie incident in which atheists were killed for mocking religion but the massacre of 2000 Christians in Nigeria went unmentioned. People are fed up with the lies and liars that rule the nation


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jan 12, 2015)

Mindlight said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Mindlight said:
> ...


More drivel, UKIP are a simple mid term knee jerk reaction, just like the public response to Shirley Williams and the SDP. 
The reason you as a christofascist did not like the BBC coverage is because after the heinous acts of terrorism, millions of people with or without faith joined together in unity to condemn the act and to condemn the fascist who will try to exploit it to create divisions.European people showed their strength yesterday.
LONG LIVE THE EU.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2015)

Mindlight said:


> Seems the electioneering is about to begin. UKIP are threatening the old 3 party system in the South and the SNP look set to decimate Labour in the North. For the first time in a long time the result appears wide open and it is unclear who will win. It may well be local tactical voting that determines the final result
> 
> 1) Who do you want to win and why?
> 
> ...






 Right wing coalition that is strong enough to legislate against EU laws, and threaten them with loss of the UK's revenue

 Tory UKIP

 Immigration, health, crime, education and welfare


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...






 Don't forget that many people in the Industrial heartlands saw first hand the way Labour threw 12 year old girls at immigrants in return for votes. That sort of memory is slow to fade, just as the memory of the crass words by Brown when a woman voiced her opinion in regards to immigration are slow to fade.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2015)

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindlight said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...






 BULLSHIT     The people are sick of neo Marxist rule endangering their lives in the quest for more votes. The BNP were a possibility but left a bad taste in the mouth, so the UKIP came to the front. The left don't like them being in tune with the people and have started their dirty tricks to try and smear them. The march in France was just the usual French way of showing their feelings and the only reason it was newsworthy is because it was due to a terrorist attack. Watch the French government start passing laws that go against the EU charter, and start kicking out muslims by the boatload.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jan 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Mindlight said:
> ...


Well scrounger as I have said before the truth always hurts.
Ps the BNP left a bad taste in your mouth...............get in touch with Marc Almond he should be able to help you with your technique.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2015)

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...





I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...





 Yes it does, and the fact that the BNP had so much support at one time that the neo Marxists had to arrest its members on trumped up charges and threaten to change the law to convict them of "crimes" that never happened. I leave Marc Almond to you he is more your type, I will stick with Myleene Claas or Sarah Brightman.

 Still waiting for your evidence yappy dog to show I am a scrounger, specially when I pay more tax than most of the great left wing unwashed rent a mob.    So time to put up or shut up


----------



## Mindlight (Jan 17, 2015)

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindlight said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



That well known "Christofascist" organisation OffCom appear to disagree that UKIP are a flash in the pan and they are giving them TV time in the debates. 31% of Brits would vote UKIP if they thought they had a chance of winning. The first past post the system will limit the numbers but you conveniently forget they won the European elections in the UK. Personally I will not be voting for them but you clearly underestimate their appeal and do not have a clue for the reasons behind that.


----------



## Mindlight (Jan 17, 2015)

Was interested to read about where UKIP might gain seats. In many cases voters could make choices to vote out the incumbent in favour of UKIP.

*UKIP Seats now*
Rochester & Strood *
Clacton *

*Conservative 2010*
Boston & Skegness
Great Yarmouth
South Thanet
Wyre Forest

*Liberal 2010*
St Austell and Newquay


*Labour 2010*
Dudley North
Great Grimsby
Heywood  & Middleton
Rother Valley
Thurrock

Opinion polling in United Kingdom constituencies 2010 15 - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mindful (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Mindlight (Jan 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> you tube



1p a pint , war with Germany if they are up for it, Polish bricklayers to brick up the channel tunnel with British bricks and South Thanet to be the new capital of the UK. Common sense ;-)


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 19, 2015)

Not impossible that to form a government after the next election might require a three-way coalition.  But would it be:

Tory
Liberal-Democrat
UKIP

or would it be:

Labour
Tory
UKIP


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 19, 2015)

1. Labour, though probably the Conservatives will win again. UKIP will troll the political system as usual but not get anywhere.

2. Meh. Basically all the parties will unite against UKIP. Should be easy enough to put together a government.

3. Will be the economy and immigration.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 19, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Not impossible that to form a government after the next election might require a three-way coalition.  But would it be:
> 
> Tory
> Liberal-Democrat
> ...





HenryBHough said:


> Not impossible that to form a government after the next election might require a three-way coalition.  But would it be:
> 
> Tory
> Liberal-Democrat
> ...


Labour would never join with UKIP, it would be political suicide. Could see the conservatives doing it, but they would lose a lot of votes to Labour the election after this one.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 20, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Not impossible that to form a government after the next election might require a three-way coalition.  But would it be:
> ...






 Not if the voters are reminded how Labour treated the schoolgirls in the industrial heartlands, the very places that labour had the most support. Rochdale and Rotherham will never forgive the labour politicians for what happened on their watch, nor will they be soothed by cries of we did not know either


----------



## Mindlight (Jan 21, 2015)

Current predictions are for hung parliament with Labour slightly ahead:

ElectionForecast.co.uk 
http://may2015.com/category/seat-calculator/


----------



## alexa (Jan 22, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > In all honesty, it wouldn't surprise me if the Tories were voted back in. But time has begun to tick on the so-called Conservative Party now that their grassroots supporters have seen them for what they are; and now have an alternative that is openly and fiercely hostile towards the European Union: UKIP.
> ...



It is unfortunate that England has found ethnic nationalism and sure my daughter was worried that we would need to build a wall to keep the neo nazi's out.  However I still trust the majority of English will keep these losers at bay.  They (UKIP) are losing in the polls and last I looked not expected to get any seats.
Labour lead falls as Greens hit 20-year high in Guardian ICM poll Politics The Guardian

Seems the most favourite coalition is Labour/SNP/Greens. (above article) Fine with me.


----------



## alexa (Jan 22, 2015)

Mindlight said:


> In Scotland the rise of the SNP looks likely to displace a lot of Labour MPs north of the border. Ironically this might benefit the Tories. The SNP may well want a Tory government as it is the most likely to sway the hearts of Scottish voters to consider independence next time round.



The rise in the SNP for a Westminster is due to Labour being perceived as letting down it's heartlands at the Independence vote. The are now called the red tories.

The SNP do not want a Tory Government.  They intend on being in a coalition with Labour.  I will be quite happy if the Greens also are in it - that way we may at last have an opportunity to pull the UK back from her ever further move to the right.

There would be a vote on Independence again if the UK voted to come out of the EU but the majority of Scot's voted to stay in which is expected.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2015)

alexa said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...





 Might be fine with you but many English no longer trust any of these parties, we need a strong nationalist party to stand up for English/British rights. Far too long we have been at the mercy of neo Marxists who sold our souls and innocents for a hand full of votes. They destroyed the NHS, Education, Police and such like by cronyism. The people will remember that the greens want everyone to run around barefoot in homes with no heating or lighting while turbines destroy the countryside. They will also remember the threats made by the SNP when it looked like they were not going to get their own way. Why should M.P's elected for Scotland be voting on matters that only concern England, when English M.P's cant vote on Scottish matters. Labour has no idea on how to run a charity bookstall never mind a country, and they will just raise taxes until everyone is unemployed and destitute. Then give the country to the immigrants to destroy as they want.

 We had 13 years of living under a nanny state we don't want it again. Just as we don't want the country to end up like Greece and be bankrupt because that is what will happen. Under the Tories we have seen a light that is getting brighter, under your coalition we would see darkness and no way out


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2015)

alexa said:


> Mindlight said:
> 
> 
> > In Scotland the rise of the SNP looks likely to displace a lot of Labour MPs north of the border. Ironically this might benefit the Tories. The SNP may well want a Tory government as it is the most likely to sway the hearts of Scottish voters to consider independence next time round.
> ...






 The reason the SNP don't want a Tory government is because they will have no say in English politics anymore, and the Scots will see that they will have to raise taxes or cut the freebies that the Scots see as their perks. Scotland can vote for independence and all that goes with it, but don't expect the English to foot the bill when it fails


----------



## alexa (Jan 22, 2015)

alexa said:


> It is unfortunate that England has found ethnic nationalism and sure my daughter was worried that we would need to build a wall to keep the neo nazi's out.  However I still trust the majority of English will keep these losers at bay.  They (UKIP) are losing in the polls and last I looked not expected to get any seats.
> Labour lead falls as Greens hit 20-year high in Guardian ICM poll Politics The Guardian
> 
> Seems the most favourite coalition is Labour/SNP/Greens. (above article) Fine with me.





Phoenall said:


> Might be fine with you but many English no longer trust any of these parties,



Well that is clearly not true.  It is England not Scotland that Labour is getting it's votes from.  In addition the Greens are down in Scotland though they do not deserve to be, so you clearly are wrong about the people of England not liking the Greens as well because it is from them that the rise in the Greens has come.


Phoenall said:


> we need a strong nationalist party to stand up for English/British rights.



The SNP of course is an inclusive Party. You want an ethnic Nationalist party.  Come out and say it.


Phoenall said:


> Far too long we have been at the mercy of neo Marxists who sold our souls and innocents for a hand full of votes.



This is fantasy and also not what a Labour/SNP/Green Government would be.



Phoenall said:


> They destroyed the NHS, Education, Police and such like by cronyism.



True Labour had a part in the destruction of the NHS - I am not a Labour fan myself.  However the rest was done by the Government we now have.



Phoenall said:


> The people will remember that the greens want everyone to run around barefoot in homes with no heating or lighting while turbines destroy the countryside.



Green energy is good for the future if you want one.  The rest is rubbish. You forgot getting rid of trident.



Phoenall said:


> They will also remember the threats made by the SNP when it looked like they were not going to get their own way.



What threats were they.  The SNP now have about 100,000 members just a little less than the Conservatives at 130,000 and that is up from 25,000 at the Referendum.  They need to answer a lot more to their members than Labour or the Conservatives.


Phoenall said:


> Why should M.P's elected for Scotland be voting on matters that only concern England, when English M.P's cant vote on Scottish matters.



I was not discussing that.


Phoenall said:


> Labour has no idea on how to run a charity bookstall never mind a country, and they will just raise taxes until everyone is unemployed and destitute. Then give the country to the immigrants to destroy as they want.



With a Conservative Government we can expect another recession, many more people on the dole and perpetual war - whatever turns you on.  Thankfully I do not think we are going to see this happen. It is necessary to make sure the top earners pay their taxes and of course the question over the NHS is whether you want it enough to pay taxes for it, with education and other things the same. Whether you want a cohesive society or not.  Inequality in the UK is at Victorian levels.



Phoenall said:


> We had 13 years of living under a nanny state we don't want it again. Just as we don't want the country to end up like Greece and be bankrupt because that is what will happen. Under the Tories we have seen a light that is getting brighter, under your coalition we would see darkness and no way out



Geeze you must be young having known only two Labour Governments.  Labour however then were just neo Libs - the reason why I think the Greens and the SNP working in coalition might help to pull back from our current position of poodle to the US, perpetual war and increasing inequality.


----------



## alexa (Jan 22, 2015)

alexa said:


> Mindlight said:
> 
> 
> > In Scotland the rise of the SNP looks likely to displace a lot of Labour MPs north of the border. Ironically this might benefit the Tories. The SNP may well want a Tory government as it is the most likely to sway the hearts of Scottish voters to consider independence next time round.
> ...






Phoenall said:


> The reason the SNP don't want a Tory government is because they will have no say in English politics anymore,



The SNP traditionally do not vote on anything at Westminster which is solely to do with England.  They have changed their mind for the next Parliament however - presumably because they want Labour to see them a good coalition partner.



Phoenall said:


> and the Scots will see that they will have to raise taxes or cut the freebies that the Scots see as their perks. Scotland can vote for independence and all that goes with it, but don't expect the English to foot the bill when it fails



One of the reason why people did not vote for Independence was because they were bribed they would continue to receive extra goodies.

I voted for Independence. Give over on financing us.  England has received far more money from Scotland than she has given for a very long time.


----------



## Mindlight (Jan 22, 2015)

alexa said:


> Mindlight said:
> 
> 
> > In Scotland the rise of the SNP looks likely to displace a lot of Labour MPs north of the border. Ironically this might benefit the Tories. The SNP may well want a Tory government as it is the most likely to sway the hearts of Scottish voters to consider independence next time round.
> ...



A Tory government would probably be the best bet for the long term for the SNP. Why because they will remove Scottish MP voting privileges at Westminster and most likely the majority of Scots will hate them for it. As a result the cause for independence will be magnified. I would love to see Scotland gain its independence as most of you guys are Leftists and distort British politics in a left wing direction.

Given the fall in the price of oil Scottish independence would have been a disaster this time round. So they should probably be grateful that they still belong to an economy which thanks to the Tories is booming.

Britain needs to move to the right. The last Labour government almost wrecked the country on a permanent basis.


----------



## Mindlight (Jan 22, 2015)

alexa said:


> I voted for Independence. Give over on financing us.  England has received far more money from Scotland than she has given for a very long time.



Not sure what you are basing that on. Basically London and the South East of England fund the rest of the country. Scotland just about breaks even neither giving or taking.

London s taxes prop up the rest of the UK One pound in every five earned in the capital funds the rest of the country This is Money


----------



## alexa (Jan 22, 2015)

Mindlight said:


> A Tory government would probably be the best bet for the long term for the SNP. Why because they will remove Scottish MP voting privileges at Westminster and most likely the majority of Scots will hate them for it.



Well like I said the SNP usually does not vote on any of these issues anyway and most Scottish people that I have heard agree that when it is not relevant to what is happening in Scotland, they should not be voting. It does seem Labour who want this kept.  If the reason for that is just Scottish votes well they may have lost them anyway because of their behaviour during the Referendum.

The other issue though would appear to be whether there is any reason for Scotland to stay as a part of the UK if we found ourselves in the position where a Scottish MP could not find themselves PM or Chancellor of the Executor - whether at that point we would be better to go for Devo Max possibly with the idea of shared resources - which is what the SNP asked for from the Smith Commission and basically what the Scottish people were promised in the last days of the Referendum.

I think the EU is more likely to cause a quick Referendum though most people seem to think we will be Independent within 15 years.

The SNP want Labour to win so that they can be in a coalition with them and in that way do what is best for Scotland and I suspect at this point in time also for rUK



> Currently there is about a 50% chance of a hung parliament in 2015. This detailed diagram of the electoral battleground maps out the several possible outcomes.* The growth of SNP support in Scotland creates a genuine four-party system at Westminster with a range of possible coalition permutations.* Conservative support is given by the horizontal axis, and Labour support by the vertical axis. The current support position (Con 30.7%, Lab 33.2% at December 2014) is shown by the circular blue marker inside the "Lab choice of Lib/Nat" zone, where Labour can choose its coalition partner.
> 
> *Alex Salmond's likely return to Westminster may be well-judged. There are several zones where the SNP would be an essential part of any two-party coalition, and their total probability is 33% as at December 2014. That means that there is a good chance, at odds of only two-to-one against, that Alex Salmond will be a kingmaker or deputy prime minister of the next UK government*.


Electoral Calculus






Mindlight said:


> As a result the cause for independence will be magnified. I would love to see Scotland gain its independence as most of you guys are Leftists and distort British politics in a left wing direction.



We don't though.  That is the very biggest reason for Independence to get the country our political will wants - not necessarily wanting to distort, though the way England is going at the moment has my hair standing on end. I was so pleased to see a possibility of Labour/SNP/Greens coalition - bring Labour back from the neo libs to serve her own people - although most of labour now are out of fee paying schools, to University to working at Parliament, for free at first.  It is surely because there is no one serving the WC that people other than the oldies are going for UKIP - was BNP before. I would not mind being a part of the UK so much if it was interested in things like social justice and fairness.


Mindlight said:


> Given the fall in the price of oil Scottish independence would have been a disaster this time round. So they should probably be grateful that they still belong to an economy which thanks to the Tories is booming.



The thought has crossed my mind.  I still need to look again at economic things to see how much of a difference it would be, whether it was for instance the little nest egg the SNP said or whether it would make a big difference. Of course if it were being run by ourselves, it would be run differently.  Same with Green Energy which we have a tremendous advantage over but the current government has not been keen on investing in.


Mindlight said:


> Britain needs to move to the right. The last Labour government almost wrecked the country on a permanent basis.



If Britain moves any further to the right it will fall off the world and that will have horrendous consequences.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2015)

alexa said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > It is unfortunate that England has found ethnic nationalism and sure my daughter was worried that we would need to build a wall to keep the neo nazi's out.  However I still trust the majority of English will keep these losers at bay.  They (UKIP) are losing in the polls and last I looked not expected to get any seats.
> ...







 Lets see where to start.

 The English in the North of the country were let down by Labour who not only turned a blind eye to child grooming and rape but actively encouraged it. They had the police threaten concerned parents with arrest if they did not stop reporting the rapes of 12 year old girls.  So expect a massive drop in Labour support in the north, just as we are seeing a massive drop in Labour support in Scotland.
Maybe you want those monstrous wind turbines near you droning away when the wind is just right, many don't. Maybe you want to be without heating and lighting 90% of the time, many don't. Maybe you can find jobs for the 4,000 civilian workers that will be unemployed when Trident goes because the SNP cant

 The SNP has shown that they are a racist party with its last leader slated for his anti English racism. Scotland in amongst the most racist countries in Europe.


 The Labour party policies are to tax, tax, tax to pay for their champagne lifestyle and the glut of immigrants they will allow in. They will have the NHS spending £billions on diversity and translators rather than spend on the people who need it the most and have paid for its upkeep. They will do the same with Education and we will have an unemployment epidemic again and a welfare bill greater than our GDP. The Tories have started to turn this around and are looking at halting the economic migrants from the EU coming here for our welfare.

Green energy is not what you think it is. What good are wind turbines that don't generate 90% of the time. What good are water turbines that kill the ecology, what good are bills so high that people die of hypothermia and starvation because they cant afford the heat or the cooking.  Those are your green policies that are fantasies. You want to see what the Greens do then Look at Brighton and see how rubbish is piling up in the streets, why it has the worst recycling in the whole country and why it is empty because of sky high parking fees.

Try the threat of privatising the Oil industry when the companies threatened to pull out and cap the wells. The threat of using the £ anyway and tying the Scots economy to the Bank of England. The threat of removing Trident from Scotland by force.

 That is the only reason the SNP has approached Milliband, so they can lord it over England. That is another reason that Labour will fall flat on their face.

 How do you work that out when the economy is back to how it was under Labour in 2006, the dole queues are back to the 2006 levels. You want a viable NHS then make people pay, and stop pandering to immigrants. Charge the drunks and druggies for treatment and refuse to treat anyone without a UK ID card unless they have a valid medical insurance certificate. Education is easier if they cant speak English charge them for the training up front before placing them in mainstream schools. In short stop wasting money on neo Marxist ideologies and .


 I am old enough to remember Winnie as P.M and have seen how Labour has always destroyed the country with its communist policies. From the 3 day week to constant strikes, from power cuts to wars.

 OH! and I travel to Scotland and have faced the anti English hatred shown by many Scots so don't start on that as an excuse.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2015)

alexa said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > Mindlight said:
> ...






 So you justify the small amount going south like this do you, after we footed the bill back in 1700 aqnd have been paying ever since. You want to hope that the English don't get a chance to vote on the Union as  at present we would cut you adrift


----------



## alexa (Jan 22, 2015)

Mindlight said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > I voted for Independence. Give over on financing us.  England has received far more money from Scotland than she has given for a very long time.
> ...



Research during referendum time.  Scotland after the South East is the most wealthy part of the UK.  Nowhere near  London and the South East of course which has been invested in to the detriment of the whole of the UK. Not necessarily a lot - of course  but Scotland has given back more than she receives for a very long time.  That is what I said and that is what is.  The belief that we are relying on London for financial sustenance was destroyed before the Referendum even got going and accepted even by the then leader of the Scottish Conservatives Annabel Goldie.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 22, 2015)

It's rather comforting that much of Hadrian's Wall still exists, albeit in sad disrepair.  Still, a bonnie rehab project to boost youth employment one day!


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2015)

alexa said:


> Mindlight said:
> 
> 
> > alexa said:
> ...





 Only because of Trident and the offshore oil/gas industry. Remove Trident and the west coast goes down the pan, oil has already stopped production on most wells so what is Scotland providing now. Remember the bet Salmond made and was forced to pay up on last week, that brent crude would not fall below $50 a barrel, and it is still dropping.
 You forget about the £2000 subsidy paid to every Scot every year, and how when that stops under devo max or independence Holyrood will need to increase taxation to meet the bills.  Did you know the big names in food retail have already warned of a pull out as they are struggling to break even in Scotland, due to transport costs and higher taxes already. Then there is the employment generated by the South that would disappear if the SNP had their way, the 4000 employed directly by Trident, with another 10000 employed indirectly. Before the referendum it was forecast that upwards of 60000 jobs would be lost as a result of a yes vote, that is 60000 less taxes paid, 60000 less health insurance, 60000 less wages and the downside 60,000 more welfare claimants. So who will foot that bill when the time comes, did you hear Salmonds reply to those facts, he said that the Scots government would employ them doing the same Job. Now either he is lying about Nuclear power or he does not know what he is talking about.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> It's rather comforting that much of Hadrian's Wall still exists, albeit in sad disrepair.  Still, a bonnie rehab project to boost youth employment one day!






 Saw the plans for the border crossings along the border, passport control and such. Seems that the immigration people realised that illegals could enter Scotland and flee south into England


----------

